# Help!!! Camshaft timing questions



## lostroot1 (Oct 16, 2002)

here is the deal.. i have an 01 that keeps pulling a code about camshaft sensor g163 (driver side right?) impausable signal after the machine shop rebuilt the heads.

replaced the sensor twice, checked belt/crank time with lock tool. now i have come to the conclusion that the camshaft on that bank is out of time. it gets kinda confusing about the 15.5 teeth or the 16 teeth. i am confused on how many exactly have to be there. so i can know which way to move the sprocket to get it back in time..here are some pictures...










this is full view. i marked some things to help with a full visual. driver side











this is the exhaust side..










intake side.. this is the one i think is wrong. but i cannot tell for sure. and if it is which direction do i need to turn it.


----------

